# Ear cleaner



## armk520 (Feb 28, 2014)

Part of the reason we get hound dogs is because of those long floppy ears. Problem is, those long floppy ears are just asking for dirt and moisture to collect. 
I have a prescription ear mite solution that I keep on hand for the summer when things get bad, but I like to use simple solutions before resorting that far.
Does anyone have a good ear cleaning solution?

My boyfriend's dad used to make up this awesome solution, and I am hoping I can find his old flashdrive and find the recipe. It worked wonders on Hunter (an old beagle with dirty ears no matter how many times a week you cleaned them!)


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We use Zymox and Euclens on alternate weeks. For me, it's easier to use a pre-made solution designed specifically for ear cleaning than sorting through homemade recipes and trying to determine which will be effective and safe.

I believe there is a recipe for an blue powder ear cleaner in the health subforum that might be similar to what you're boyfriend's dad used (I've seen it referenced numerous places).


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I use Epi-Otic Advanced on my dog's ears ... works great. Can get it from Amazon, Chewy and probably other places as well.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Epi-Otic Advanced here also.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I clean my dogs ears every two weeks when they get their baths, and brush outs. I use Vet Solutions Ear Cleansing Solution. I LOVE it. Best product I have used. It is formulated to Clean, Dry, Acidify, and Deodorize.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Some will use a mixture of equal parts of vinegar and distilled water as a cleaner ear flush. the vinegar is a good anti-bacteria and anti-fungal property. I would recommend using organic vinegar 

your vet or online will also be a source of good ear cleaners.

I like using epi optic to clean ears at work.


----------



## Tiffanie (Oct 7, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Some will use a mixture of equal parts of vinegar and distilled water as a cleaner ear flush. the vinegar is a good anti-bacteria and anti-fungal property. I would recommend using organic vinegar
> 
> your vet or online will also be a source of good ear cleaners.
> 
> I like using epi optic to clean ears at work.


I'm using diluted apple cider vinegar, works well!


----------



## Kay288 (Feb 13, 2014)

We used an aloe-based ear cleaner, which works great for wax build up, but I've found coconut oil mixed with a drop or two of tea tree oil works best for our lab. Lola has allergies and scratches at her ears a lot, so the coconut oil helps keep them moisturized. Both tea tree and coconut oil are natural antibacterials, too, and both last so long they outlast any "real" ear cleaner we've used. The tea tree oil also helps fight and prevent yeast, fungal and bacterial infections. I just scoop a little coconut oil out and let it melt in my hand, add a drop of tea tree oil (from an organic store, it's 100% strength) and roll a cotton ball in it, then just use that to clean her ears. I get made fun of by my family for my "hippie" approach, but it really does work and it smells good! We also feed her coconut oil now and then because it has so many benefits...and it tastes good. 

Here's an article about tea tree oil to clean dog's ears: 
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/tea-tree-oil/578
And one about the benefits of coconut oil:
http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/the-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil/


----------



## armk520 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kay288 said:


> We used an aloe-based ear cleaner, which works great for wax build up, but I've found coconut oil mixed with a drop or two of tea tree oil works best for our lab. Lola has allergies and scratches at her ears a lot, so the coconut oil helps keep them moisturized. Both tea tree and coconut oil are natural antibacterials, too, and both last so long they outlast any "real" ear cleaner we've used. The tea tree oil also helps fight and prevent yeast, fungal and bacterial infections. I just scoop a little coconut oil out and let it melt in my hand, add a drop of tea tree oil (from an organic store, it's 100% strength) and roll a cotton ball in it, then just use that to clean her ears. I get made fun of by my family for my "hippie" approach, but it really does work and it smells good! We also feed her coconut oil now and then because it has so many benefits...and it tastes good.
> 
> Here's an article about tea tree oil to clean dog's ears:
> http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pet-health-information/article/animal-health/tea-tree-oil/578
> ...


I like the idea of the tea tree! We use tea tree shampoo ourselves and occasionally give the dogs a bath with it in the summer. It helps keep fleas away. They also hate eucalyptus. I may have to give that a try next time I pick up some essential oils. I do love the smell of it.


----------

